# PNG file convert to DST?



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

Can anyone please convert PNG file to DST? Please contact me at [email protected] Thank you


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

You need to have the file digitized - there are numerous companies that will do this for you for a fee. Search this forum for digitizing... or just wait, I'm sure several of the digitizers will send you PM's...


----------



## yngfireman (Aug 8, 2015)

OK, Thank you.... I'm hoping someone will help me with this file. It's a simple logo


----------



## papatedy (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi!

I have written to you in the mail


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

It is easy to convert image from .png format to .dst format.save the image you want to embroidered on cloths in .png format.In Embroidery software open that .png created using file open option.then save that image in .dst format.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

sindhu g n said:


> In Embroidery software open that .png created using file open option.then save that image in .dst format.


And have you ever actually done this or are you just quoting from a software sales page? 

The only people who say you can open an image and automatically create a stitch file are the people selling the software. Anyone who has actually tried this will tell you the result won't stitch worth anything.


----------



## papatedy (Feb 25, 2011)

115% clearly


----------



## Baileyjd21 (Apr 27, 2017)

Could someone help me with digitizing a .png file for me, it is for a 10U travel softball team. Thank you in advance

PM me or send me an email at [email protected]


----------

